# Steve Kerr new Suns GM / Griffin not going anywhere (updated)



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

per azcentral

So what can we expect from Steve? Btw I despise Steve Kerr, hopefully his San Antonio homerism will stop now and I will never have to listen to him calling a Spurs game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Steve Kerr new Suns GM / Griffin to Memphis*

He's been a consultant for the Suns for 3 yrs now and did games. No homerism from him whatsoever. He calls it like it sees it. You probably didn't like it cuz it didn't favor the Suns all the time like you need it to be or something

And I'm pretty shocked that he was named GM though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Steve Kerr new Suns GM / Griffin to Memphis*










link



> The Phoenix Suns plan to name Steve Kerr as the team's President of Basketball Operations and General Manager in the coming days, replacing Mike D'Antoni as the team GM to keep his focus on coaching.
> 
> Kerr, an original partner in Suns Managing Partner Robert Sarver's 2004 purchase of the franchise, will complete his duties as a TNT analyst for the Eastern Conference finals before the team makes the announcement next week. Kerr, who helped facilitate Sarver's opportunity to buy the Suns, has been one of Sarver's trusted advisors in basketball decisions over the past three years.
> 
> D'Antoni will maintain the title of Executive Vice President of Basketball Operations but will report to Kerr, a former University of Arizona star and Suns player who won has five NBA championship rings from playing with Chicago and San Antonio. Kerr has worked as a TNT analyst since 2003.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Steve Kerr new Suns GM / Griffin to Memphis*

Change the topic Griffin is not going to Memphis per Gambo.

Griffin will stay with the Suns and Kerr signs a 3yr deal.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Steve Kerr new Suns GM / Griffin to Memphis*

This could be the first step of getting rid of Mike D as he basically got demoted.

I'm not saying I want Mike D gone just yet, but now he actually has someone to report to. Interesting.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Steve Kerr new Suns GM / Griffin to Memphis*



Dissonance19 said:


> No homerism from him whatsoever. He calls it like it sees it.
> 
> And I'm pretty shocked that he was named GM though.


Exactly. I like Kerr and I didn't see this move coming. I'm very interested in seeing how this plays out.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Steve Kerr new Suns GM / Griffin to Memphis*










DraftExpress has this photo from the Orlando Pre-Draft Camp. That is Dave Griffin and Jerry West


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Steve Kerr new Suns GM / Griffin to Memphis*

So?

Jerry West isnt with Memphis anymore, Griffin is still with the Suns ( one of his main jobs is scouting). Must be breaking news though (2 GMs (ok one is vice presiden of basketball operations etc and one is out of his job) talk with each other at the predraft camp, sarcasm..

Griffin isn't going to Memphis, if he was it would be a huge surprise to anyone becaue Griffin is a Phoenix Sun through and through.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Steve Kerr new Suns GM / Griffin to Memphis*

Well I have never been a fan of a Coach having full personnel decisions anyway. Just not a good look


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Steve Kerr new Suns GM / Griffin to Memphis*



Amareca said:


> So?
> 
> Jerry West isnt with Memphis anymore, Griffin is still with the Suns ( one of his main jobs is scouting). Must be breaking news though (2 GMs (ok one is vice presiden of basketball operations etc and one is out of his job) talk with each other at the predraft camp, sarcasm..
> 
> Griffin isn't going to Memphis, if he was it would be a huge surprise to anyone becaue Griffin is a Phoenix Sun through and through.


Jerry West is with Memphis through June 30.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Steve Kerr new Suns GM / Griffin to Memphis*

Kerr.........that's interesting.

I don't know if I trust him. We'll have to see how this plays out.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Steve Kerr new Suns GM / Griffin to Memphis*



Amareca said:


> So?
> 
> Jerry West isnt with Memphis anymore, Griffin is still with the Suns ( one of his main jobs is scouting). Must be breaking news though (2 GMs (ok one is vice presiden of basketball operations etc and one is out of his job) talk with each other at the predraft camp, sarcasm..
> 
> Griffin isn't going to Memphis, if he was it would be a huge surprise to anyone becaue Griffin is a Phoenix Sun through and through.


So?

A post without fact checking what a surprise


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Steve Kerr new Suns GM / Griffin to Memphis*

Chad Ford from his Orlando camp blog:

David Griffin has decided to stay with Phoenix.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Steve Kerr new Suns GM / Griffin to Memphis*

I think Kerr is a good look as GM, he's a smart basketball man. Also it allows Mike more channeling of his energy specifically on coaching.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Steve Kerr new Suns GM / Griffin to Memphis*

Griffin will stay.


http://www.nba.com/suns/news/tribune_070602.html


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Steve Kerr new Suns GM / Griffin to Memphis*

I like it. I think Kerr will do a good job, and it also helps D'Antoni alot too. D'Antoni isn't cut out to try to coach and run the team too.


----------

